# ich freu mich schon....



## Tabor12 (18. Jan. 2013)

wenn dann endlich der Frühling kommt, unser erstes Jahr mit unserem Teich vor der Haustür, es ist noch viel Arbeit aber es war schon letztes Jahr so schön - ich kann es kaum abwarten. Wem geht es noch so ? Wenn der Teich neu ist, ist das glaube ich die spannendste Zeit oder ? Wird der grün sein im Frühling, wird er funktionieren, welche Pflanzen haben überlebt - die alten Hasen wissen das ja schon alles, aber ich nicht  Umso weniger kann ich es erwarten - im Moment haben wir 40 cm Schnee und der Teich ist zugefroren ... 

LG Irene - die das Bedürfnis hatte das loszuwerden


----------



## troll20 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hallo Irene,

jeder Frühling am Teich in den letzten 10 Jahren ist anders bis jetzt gewesen.
Oftmals haben einige Pflanzen das Frühjahr nicht erlebt.
Auch zwei Fische hatte das dritte Jahr nicht über den Winter geschaft, leider ;(
Aber auch die Tatsache, welche von den Pflanzen hat sich selbst ausgesäht und in einem anderen Bereich vom Teich angesiedelt, oder wann treiben die ersten blühten der __ Sumpfdotterblume die letzten Winterspuren aus.
Kommt der Filter rechtzeitig in Schwung oder gibt es eine Algenblüte......
usw usw

Du siehst auch für die älteren Teiche gibt es immer wieder neues zu entdecken, darum her mit dem Frühling, der Winter geht schon wieder viel zu lang 

Gruß René


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hallo Irene!
Was mir auffällt,ist jeden Frühling das gleicheie Fische sind ja über den Winter gewachsen
oder "größer" geworden,aber  das ist ein trugschluß.Es ist die lange Abstinenz.Meine Frau sagt immer wozu sollen wir im Urlaub fahren,wir haben es doch schön hier.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Tabor12 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Naja, mit Fischen kann ich nicht dienen - ausser den Babies wo wir scheinbar den Laich eingesaugt haben und die dann geschlüft sind - zum Schluß waren sie so ca. 8 cm - mal schaun ob sies schaffen oder nicht .... dürften Elritzen und Äschen sein.... ich bin neugierig, aber ich denke sie werden zu winzig gewesen sein ... 

LG Irene


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Okay Irene!
Ich dachte die Frage bezog sich mehr auf das Allgemeinwesen im oder am Teich.

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hi,

geht mir auch so... Hoffentlich kommt der Frühling nicht so spät! Klar bin ich gespannt auf meinen ersten Teichfrühling, aber vor allem bin ich tierisch heiß auf meinen Ausbau!


----------



## Tabor12 (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Ja bezog sie sich eh Ron ! Ich hab nur keine Fische - aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem  LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Moin Irene,
wir werden dieses Jahr den 5. Teichfrühling erleben...
und ich finde das nach wie vor sehr, sehr spannend!
Je nach Wetterlage melden sich nämlich auch ganz neugierig verschiedene Pflanzen zurück,
so zumindest mein Eindruck.
Und na klar, wie schauen die __ Shubunkin und Sarasa aus, haben sie womöglich wieder Farbe gewechselt?
Alles Fragen, auf die es hoffentlich ganz bald eine Antwort gibt


----------



## Tabor12 (7. März 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Guten Morgen ! Lang kanns nicht mehr dauern oder ? Ich steh schon jeden Tag am Teich und schau welche Pflanzen gut aussehen und welche nicht - wann ich wohl absaugen soll ? Wann saugt man am besten Schlamm ab und wann beginnt man die fauligen Pflanzenreste wegzuräumen ? Ich nehme an , wenn man ohne Kälteschock ins Wasser kann (mit Neoprenhose) oder ? 2 meiner 3 Seerosen haben innerhalb von 3 Tagen kleine neue Blätter bekommen, eine nicht  Hoffentlich kommt sie noch. 
Ich habe auch schon grüne Algenfetzen herausgekeschert, aber nur einmal nach der Eisdecke (die war bie uns den ganzen Winter dicht, da kam keine Sonne durch glaube ich), jetzt sind keine Algen im Moment. __ Schnecken habe ich schon gesehen - die sind riesig geworden... wies das gibt ? 

Ich freu mich schon !
LG Irene


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. März 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hallo, liebe Teichler,
Mir geht genauso wie euch, kann den Frühling kaum erwarten! Einige Tage war's bei uns schön ziemlich warm (12 Grad) und auch sonnig, aber im Teich sind nur 2 Grad (brrr).
Die Fischlein sind alle noch unten, aber sie haben alle überlebt . Freu' mich riesig, es war der 
1. Teichwinter (mit Abdeck-Noppenfolie und Heizkabel).
Hab auch 1/2 Eimer voll schleimiger Fadenalgen rausgefischt, meine Seerosen sehen noch ziemlich mickrig aus, Aber die Sumpfdotterblumen kommen schon ein bißchen raus.
Anbei ein paar Fotos. Das 1. Bild ist vom Februar, die anderen von Anfang März. (kann nur besser werden!)
L.G.
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Springmaus (7. März 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hallo,

ich kanns auch kaum noch abwarten.

Die letzten 2 Tage war hier richtig schönes Wetter und da bin ich ran an den Teich und

hab schon fleißig aufgeräumt abgeschnitten u.s.w. ! Hat richtig spaß gemacht!

Und einiges grünes treibt schon wieder aus 

Jetzt soll es hier nochmal so richtig Winter werden !!!   :smoki !!!


----------



## Tabor12 (8. März 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

aktuell von heute !!!!!!!!!!! Meine Kamera ist einen Tag vorn 

LG IRene


----------



## Springmaus (8. März 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hallo,

 sieht echt toll aus! 

Viele Viele Pflanzen dann ist dein Teich Perfekt !!

Du hast so schön klares Wasser  mein Teich ist irgendwie dunkel kann

grad ca 50 cm gucken!


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Ja Doris,

das Problem hab ich diese Jahr auch, Sichtweite ca 1m 
Wird Zeit das der Filter wieder in Betrieb geht.

Gruß René


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: ich freu mich schon....*

Hallo ! Endlich ist der Schnee und das Eis weg - und es tut sich schon einiges am Teich. Es schaut so aus als ob alle Pflanzen den Winter überlebt hätten, nur der __ Froschlöffel lässt noch auf sich warten, ich bilde mir aber ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass er sowieso ein Spätstarter ist, stimmt das ? Meine Fischlein, die auf wundersame Weise letztes Jahr in den Teich kamen und ich keine Ahnung habe welche es sind, sind auch gesund und munter, zumindest 8 Stück davon sehe ich... bin neugierig was es wird. Und die Arbeite am Teich kann weitergehen ... 

LG Irene


----------

